# Verschiedene Programmierkabel



## Josef Scholz (21 Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute

Auch wenns derzeit nicht gebraucht wird, hab eine Webseite mit verschiedenen Programmierkabel für SPS gefunden.






*http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/plc.html*

Inhalt:
Omron
Mitsubishi / Melsec
Siemens
Idec / Izumi
Z-World controllers
Other RS-232 cables

*http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/plc.html*


----------

